# Are stingrays really worth this much?



## oskisan (Jan 12, 2013)

This is on ebay and the posting states "SCHWINN BICYCLE 1968 ORIGINAL FOLDING STINGRAY **MINT** 100% AUTHENTIC" 

This is really a runabout and the seller is asking $4000 for it !!  I think I would much rather have the aerocycle with a fiberglass tank that sold on ebay last week...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/SCHWINN-BIC...172?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a27c047e4


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 12, 2013)

oskisan said:


> This is on ebay and the posting states "SCHWINN BICYCLE 1968 ORIGINAL FOLDING STINGRAY **MINT** 100% AUTHENTIC"
> 
> This is really a runabout and the seller is asking $4000 for it !!  I think I would much rather have the aerocycle with a fiberglass tank that sold on ebay last week...
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/SCHWINN-BIC...172?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a27c047e4




Uhh NO! I would rather have neither and use the money for something really worth it. V/r Shawn


----------



## how (Jan 16, 2013)

oskisan said:


> This is on ebay and the posting states "SCHWINN BICYCLE 1968 ORIGINAL FOLDING STINGRAY **MINT** 100% AUTHENTIC"
> 
> This is really a runabout and the seller is asking $4000 for it !!  I think I would much rather have the aerocycle with a fiberglass tank that sold on ebay last week...
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/SCHWINN-BIC...172?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a27c047e4




you can find them for 400 to 600 bucks all the time,,the guy is dreaming


----------



## krateman (Feb 16, 2013)

Seems like a LOT of people are dreamin' on feebay lately, A LOT ! ! Prices have gotten ridiculous on some of them.


----------

